# 10.4" drop down monitors, 7.2" visor monitors



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Brand new in box. I have a pair of 10.4" black TKO swiveling monitors, and a brand new in box set of 7.2" visor monitors.





I will ship same day if possible, otherwise first thing next day. I have perfect feedback on here and have done MANY deals. 

Asking $100 shipped *OBO *for the 10.4's, or willing to work out a deal for the set.
Asking $85 *OBO *for the visors,

Willing to accept a decent package deal for all them as well. Keeping in mind shipping is going to be a little bit for that, but I can work something out.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Willing to accept any reasonable offers if anyone is interested. Obviously not giving them away, but willing to let them go for reasonable. .Just shoot me an offer.


----------

